# Baby Food Challenge



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Let's see what you've got! Im trying to find out if offering fresh baby food with the kiddie menu is feasible. I know how it feels to go to a restaurant with a baby who eats solids and there is nothing really you can pop in his mouth but the bread. So lets see what you would do if someone walked into your restaurant and wanted baby food too. I thought pureed steamed veggies might be a good idea or even pureed fruit. Haven't thought of anything with meat yet for older babies.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

ShawtyCat,
I remember that stage with my kids-not fun. If I were you I'd take a cue from the baby food products in the grocery store : cubed meat , cubed carrots, cubed potatoes, green beans cut into small peices, all cooked til very soft and without the preservatives that the jar on the shelf at the store has. Good Luck.


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

Butting in here way late, but what the heck. I make all my own baby food and use the jar stuff only when we're in a hotel, on vacation, etc. Making baby food is really no big deal. You can make a batch, freeze it and warm it up in a jiffy. Hygiene is the biggest issue, IMHO. I freak whenever I catch my SO using the one cutting board I use for baby food for cutting up meat, in particular poultry. I would also put applesauce (just the apples, no sugar or cinammon), mashed bananna, mashed avocado and yogurt on the menu: some teething babies (like mine) don't like hot meals, but cold stuff is nice on the sore gums.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Terri,

Since we *are* a diner... most of our customers are families with very small babies. My kids all hang out at the diner (ages 18months to 4 years) and offer a distraction for the other little kiddies and the parents say that it is more like visiting relatives than eating out. I thought it would be good to feed the babies too. (Why have the nice comfy baby highchairs and serve no food??)

My babies always felt left out when everyone other than them are eating so I would make little meals of baby food and bring them with me. Babies do understand more that we think.

PS

Ive also thought about going to the 99c store and getting coloring and activity books to give out. It won't cost much and I personally think it is a good idea.

Waiting for more suggestions.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

This month's Restaurant Hospitality focuses almost exclusively on feeding children in restaurants, children's menus and 'winning' establishments that cater to children.
Also, Vicky Lansky has a great (in my opinion) book about infant, toddler, kid food, storage, play food, etc.  Feed Me, I'm Yours can be found << here >>. I have turned to Lansky's book many, many times and find it a valuable tool for feeding the kids as well as other children's food topics.
Also noteworthy, a local restaurant around here that seems to get a lot of press for their children's menu is called the City Tavern and can found at: http://www.citytavern.com/. As for chain establishments, Macaronni Grill has a great kids selection as well Border Cafe which features a Big Kids and Little Kids menu.
Personally, with 3 kids (2,4 & 6) I would relish the ability to go to a restaurant that has really, truly taken the time to plan a child's/baby's offerings. And judging by all the people that tend to have been a child at one point or another, it would seem like a worthwhile effort. Good Luck!!


----------

